# Canollis with home made Ricotta & Shells



## tropics (Mar 4, 2015)

Yesterday I made Fresh Ricotta to make the Canolli today, the cheese needs to be as dry as you can get it.

Fresh Ricotta. http://smokingmeatforums.com/t/180901/fresh-ricotta

            Filling:
 10 1/2 ozs ricotta cheese, preferably whole milk (Home Made)
 3 oz cream cheese
 3/4 cup Cool Whip or whip cream
 1 cup powdered sugar

 1 1/2 tspn Vanilla 
 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
 1/4 teaspoon allspice
 1/4 cup small semisweet chocolate chips
 1 lemon zest

 Let Ricotta and Cream Cheese get to room temp.Blend sugar in til smooth,add spices and Cool Whip. Zest lemon and add chocolate chips. Refrigerate to firm up with a piping bag fill Canollis..

I use store bought Canolli Tubes 













100_1622.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 4, 2015






Filling all mixed getting ready to fill.













100_1624.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 4, 2015






Store bought shells 3 for a dollar













100_1623.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 4, 2015






All filled and back into box.













100_1625.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 4, 2015






Thanks for looking


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 4, 2015)

Leave the gun. 

I'll take the cannoli.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 4, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> Leave the gun.
> 
> I'll take the cannoli.



[email protected] You beat me to it.


Great canoli tropics....and that's coming from someone who's not into sweets. Would have some.


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> Leave the gun.
> 
> I'll take the cannoli.


If you make the trip I'll have one ready with some Coffee


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> [email protected] You beat me to it.
> 
> 
> Great canoli tropics....and that's coming from someone who's not into sweets. Would have some.


I am not a big fan of sweets,that is why I used the powder sugar seems to blend in better.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the post. SWMBO Said we're doing this... soon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks tasty! 

My favorite use for ricotta is manicotti! Wife and I were just discussing making  a batch of ricotta, and then smoked turkey burger manicotti!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh man... Those look great!  Growing up in an italian family, cannoli and italian pastries in general always remind me of the holidays!  Great job!!!


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2015)

Bama BBQ said:


> Thanks for the post. SWMBO Said we're doing this... soon.


Bama They are good wife already has an order for Easter.


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty!
> 
> My favorite use for ricotta is manicotti! Wife and I were just discussing making a batch of ricotta, and then smoked turkey burger manicotti!


Case I was surprised as to the amount out of that little milk, next time I do it I will make the Mozz first then the Ricotta from the whey.


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Oh man... Those look great! Growing up in an italian family, cannoli and italian pastries in general always remind me of the holidays! Great job!!!


My grand mother from my fathers side was 100% Italian 

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2015)

tropics said:


> Case I was surprised as to the amount out of that little milk, next time I do it I will make the Mozz first then the Ricotta from the whey.



Cheese making does use a bunch of milk. If you do use the whey you may want to consider also adding milk. I'd have to look again but I believe it's a 2:1 whey/milk ratio. Straight whey ricotta isn't as silky or as sweet as ricotta straight from milk. Also consider this, it takes 2 gallons of whey to make around 6 oz. of ricotta.


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Cheese making does use a bunch of milk. If you do use the whey you may want to consider also adding milk. I'd have to look again but I believe it's a 2:1 whey/milk ratio. Straight whey ricotta isn't as silky or as sweet as ricotta straight from milk. Also consider this, it takes 2 gallons of whey to make around 6 oz. of ricotta.


Case Thanks I did read that somewhere. I figured it would be good with Heavy or whipping cream.


----------



## link (Mar 5, 2015)

Those look great. I have saved this and will be giving this a try.

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2015)

tropics said:


> Case Thanks I did read that somewhere. I figured it would be good with Heavy or whipping cream.


I have this book and recommend it for anyone looking at getting into cheese making. Met the author at a place in Portland Oregon called Urban Farm. They have the supplies for and classes on all kinds of things like cheese making, fermentation, candle making, bee keeping, etc.


Her one hour faux cheddar is pretty tasty:



tutorial on ricotta from Claudia Lucero:


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2015)

Case Thanks I saved the links


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow Richie, nice job.... Man do them look tasty !  Sitting here on a day off with a cup of coffee wishing I had a few of them !  Nice thread !


:points1:


----------



## tropics (Mar 6, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Richie, nice job.... Man do them look tasty ! Sitting here on a day off with a cup of coffee wishing I had a few of them ! Nice thread !


Justin Thanks for the point, this weather has me stuck cooking indoors,so I get to try new stuff. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## tropics (Apr 3, 2015)

Just corrected the recipe for the filling, I over looked adding the Vanilla Making more for this weekend.


----------



## gary s (May 11, 2015)

Nice Job, we saw these made the other night on the food channel  Wife want to try some   Great looking, makes me hungry   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice Job, we saw these made the other night on the food channel  Wife want to try some   Great looking, makes me hungry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary they are easy to make,I like the way these taste using the powder sugar,seems to make them not as sweat.Thanks for the point.


----------



## sota d (May 12, 2015)

Great looking cannoli! Just saw your ricotta thread-excellent use of it. Looks delicious!


----------



## tropics (Jul 30, 2015)

Well to start I found a container of my Ricotta in the freezer and decided to make my Canolli Shells.So tomorrow I will be making the Canolli filling to go in these shells.

The dough has to be rolled out super thin.

I used a 3" cutter on the small Canolli Tubes.













100_2437.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 30, 2015






Waiting for the oil to get up to temp













100_2438.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 30, 2015






Used my electric fryer













100_2439.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 30, 2015






Tongs and wire rack ready













100_2440.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 30, 2015






First batch 













100_2441.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 30, 2015






Some of them opened not to bad for a first time making them.













100_2443.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 30, 2015






Finished with about 3 dozen













100_2444.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 30, 2015






Will be filling these tomorrow

Thanks for looking 

Richie


----------



## jcollins (Jul 30, 2015)

All of that looks awesome i love canollis Mmmm good stuff


----------



## b-one (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks great!. :points1: for the homemade shells they look great!! I have never understood why people like them but homemade ones could change my mind.


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2015)

Made the filling yesterday and I just filled a few shells,to bring next door for a little BBQ.

Shells and Filling













100_2454.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 1, 2015






I used a disposable Pastry Bag to fill them













100_2455.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 1, 2015






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------

